# how to remove side mirrors cover ?



## velasquezjvp (Dec 14, 2015)

Does anyone have a idea on how to remove the cover on the side view mirrors?


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

You will find the answer in this thread...

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...g-interior/139490-mirrors-window-pillars.html


----------

